# New 5 Ton Goodman AC unit - loud on shut off



## Jade4me (6 mo ago)

I have a newly installed Goodman 5 Ton unit. It began making a loud whooshing sound upon shut off. When video sent to the AC company they returned to replaced the compressor. The noise occurred again after the new compressor was installed. The company then sent another technician out to listen and provided that the sound was a normal part of some function of the unit. I know little about the functioning if a 5 Ton Goodman AC unit and the installer has been very kind. I’m hoping for a gut check from this discussion board of experienced AC professionals. Is this loud whooshing sound each time it shuts off normal? Our thermostats flashes off and back on again periodically as well. the unit cools the house within 1/2 degrees. It almost sounds like a train coming to a halt. Thanks so much.


----------

